# Animas River Days..Movie Night



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

Animas River Days is going to be super sweet! The river is starting to rise and we have CASH PRIZES for competitors this year! 

The festival kicks off with a movie night at the Smiley Building Theater. The theme this year is "Celebrate Local Wild Rivers". 










Check out the press release! 

Theme: CELEBRATE LOCAL WILD RIVERS

Durango, CO – Animas River Days 2015 kicks off with party celebrating the best paddling films of the year at the Smiley Building Theater on Thursday, May 28, 2015 at 6:30 pm (doors open at 5:30 pm for yummy food and drinks by the Smiley Cafe). 

Films this year are sure to appeal to boaters and non-paddlers alike, with a wide diversity of topics matching the theme "Celebrate Local Wild Rivers"

A series of local interest films includes:

“Warm Springs” – a film about the famed Yampa River with introduction by guest host and producer Cody Perry Warm Springs takes a look back at the overnight formation of Warm Springs rapid in 1965, and dives into the culture and lore behind one of the West’s most infamous rapids and beloved rivers. The film, which was produced and directed by Rig to Flip weaves together historical footage and personal accounts from the people who were there, but also gives viewers an intimate look at the beauty of the free-flowing Yampa River. It’s a fascinating tribute to Warm Springs Rapid and one of the last wild rivers of the West where the river conservation movement started.

"Paddles Up"is a short documentary about a group of female river enthusiasts who decided to create a whitewater raft racing team that represents Durango, CO. Known as the Animas Amazons, these ladies come from various backgrounds, but all share a passion for the outdoors while navigating whitewater as a team. The film highlights this groups motivation to not only practice and compete at the National level through United States Rafting Association sanctioned events, but custom design their very own race boats as well. The innovative designs are built by Jacks Plastic Welding in Aztec, NM and put to the test by the Amazons many rivers from the local Animas river to the Piedra river and even the infamous class V, Gore Canyon, stretch of the mighty Colorado. Enjoy thislocally produced film on Durango’s womens rafting team, their training and competition.

Can I Surf That The pursuit for the perfect wave has been going strong since the 60’s. A fixation shared by those who believe there’s nothing sweeter in this world than the pulsing swells lifting you into a perfect chaos as you glide across the wave’s glassy face. Join us and experience ‘Can I Surf That’, a first of it’s kind SUP surf film where four women take an age-old theme; “the search for the perfect wave” and bring it inland. Producer Brittany Parker returns to Durango for the premiere.

A sampling of the best short films from around the country round out the lineup.

Tickets: $10 in advance; $12 at the door. Kids 12 and under are free. Advance tickets are available at Maria's Bookshop, Pine Needle Mountaineering, 4Corners Riversports, or buy your tickets onlinefrom San Juan Citizens.org. Smiley Building Theater is located at 1309 East Third Ave, Durango, CO

2015 Animas River Days Movie Night exact program lineup will be announced a few days prior at animasriverdays.org

Help celebrate local wild rivers! 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

Can I Surf That – complete media release

The pursuit for the perfect wave has been going strong since the 60’s. A fixation shared by those who believe there’s nothing sweeter in this world than the pulsing swells lifting you into a perfect chaos as you glide across the wave’s glassy face. Join us and experience ‘Can I Surf That’, a first of it’s kind surf film where four women take an age-old theme; “the search for the perfect wave” and bring it inland.

Heather Jackson, Claire Chappell, Nadia Almuti, and Brittany Parker are river surfers and they are after the best waves in the country. On their journey they find that it is the roots of river surfing (the community and it’s founders) that make this peculiar lifestyle so special. 

In this film you’ll see how surfers are quenching their thirst for waves far from the coast. They’re watching the break from a river bank instead of a sandy beach. Rocks replace reefs, river flows replace tides, hike-ins instead of tow-ins. The search for the perfect wave is as real within these rocky mountains and deep canyons as it is in a palm tree paradise.

The adventure extends from Colorado all the way up to British Columbia. Along the way you’ll meet some of the most influential surfers in the sport and learn what fuels them to go to such great measures to find and surf these waves.

See how far the sport has come and how quickly it’s evolving. The bar is set higher every year and it’s only the beginning. The combination of adrenaline and passion that surfing has always offered is now added to mother nature’s rustic and wild rivers. The women in ‘Can I surf That’ share that energy with you and leave nothing on the table. 

Find out more about ‘Can I Surf That’ at Can I Surf That

Directed by: Heather Jackson with ‘Shrednest Productions’ 

Produced by: Heather Jackson, Brittany Parker, Nadia Almuti, and Claire Chappell


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/114549285231054/photos/pcb.1568043376793121/996497717036202/?type=1&theater

A picture from the Warm Springs film that will be shown during the Movie Night on May 28th at the Smiley Building Theater, Durango, CO!


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*Can I Surf That*

Can't wait to see "'Can I Surf That" film during the movie night and kick-off party! 

Can I Surf That


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*Movie Trailer*

Trailer for Can I Surf That film to be shown on May 28th at the Smiley Building. 

vimeo.com/115724294

Also, see Paddles Up and Warm Springs as well as many local shirt films.


----------



## Hope Floats 2 (May 5, 2011)

*Paddles Up*

So stoked to see Paddles Up about the Animas Amazons race team in Durango!


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*TOMORROW!*

We kick off Animas River Days tomorrow with the Movie Night & Kick Off Party! 
Would love to see you there!


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*Tonight!*

Movie Night starts in less than 30 minutes!


----------

